# Middle of the night nausea



## susieQ (Oct 18, 2007)

hello,

I am wondering if any other have had trouble with middle of the night nausea?
is this just a thyroid symptom again
Thanks


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I did when I was in my mid. twenties, way, way, way before thyroid. Sometimes it made me get up out of bed feeling like I had to vomit. I never told doctor (he died before I could) and it eventually went away. It only happened once a month so I suspected toxic shock syndrome.

I do get nausea during the day for various reasons.


----------

